# Capita Scaremaster vs. Rome Graft



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey, I'm thinking of buying the Capita Scaremaster. I mostly ride park. Probably 50% jumps, 30% rails, and 20% groomers. I was also looking at the Rome Graft. Is it worth the extra money. I'm probabaly high intermediate. So what board do you think would be best for park and best for the money?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

they are very close style of boards, the main difference is the extruded vs sintered base. the capita is lighter though and probably poppier. the graft is a slightly better rail board then the stairmaster. 

i would say the stairmaster is a better board for you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

the capita is abit stiffer too issnt it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Sweet, I just ordered the Scaremaster ( like the graphics better than the Stairmaster). I got it for $222 shipped. The Board was $160 at Evogear (50% off) but I live in Canada and there is exchange and shipping. I think it will be a big upgrade from my 2005 Sims lol. Thanks for the help


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

13rian said:


> the capita is abit stiffer too issnt it?


ummm i guess ya, ive never compared them side by side though to say for sure. a graft is definetly softer in the middle, thats the only thing i can say for sure right now. the graft is like an artifact on steroids...


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Snow-4-Ever said:


> Sweet, I just ordered the Scaremaster ( like the graphics better than the Stairmaster). I got it for $222 shipped. The Board was $160 at Evogear (50% off) but I live in Canada and there is exchange and shipping. I think it will be a big upgrade from my 2005 Sims lol. Thanks for the help



nice, love that board. i really want a scaremaster too, but i allready bought 2 boards this season..

def a good choise tho


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

haha. I'm only 12 and i have to save up all year just to get one :laugh:


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Snow-4-Ever said:


> haha. I'm only 12 and i have to save up all year just to get one :laugh:


thats wicked man! good job working for something, it feels good eh? your gunna love the board man..i would of suggested a stairmaster extreme like i got but i dont think thats appropriate for a 12 year old lol its pretty much the same thing you ordered with a few upgrades and i love it! the scaremaster will be more then enough for you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

ha! I was looking at the exteme but the smallest size was 148 and I'm only 4'10, 85 pounds and I'm pretty sure that would be to big lol. and it does feel good but it will feel even better when i gets here :laugh:


----------

